
NYSE to temporarily close floor, move to electronic trading due to coronavirus - jzwinck
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/nyse-to-temporarily-close-trading-floor-move-to-electronic-trading-because-of-coronavirus.html
======
jzwinck
This is big news not just because it's NYSE, but because many businesses are
doing novel experiments catalyzed by this virus. Closing the floor and trading
electronic-only has been technically possible for a while, but perhaps not
politically viable. Now suddenly it is viable. Will such emergency measures be
used as a moment to radically alter businesses and other systems sooner than
otherwise expected?

~~~
pseudolus
I believe NASDAQ doesn't have a floor and hasn't had one for quite a few
years.

A likely result of the current crisis is that many exchanges, which have long
had the capacity to institute electronic trading only but which for historical
reasons have elected to retain a floor, will fully embrace electronic trading.
Peter Tuchman might be out of a modeling gig [0].

[0] [https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/matthewzeitlin/meet-
the...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/matthewzeitlin/meet-the-most-
photographed-trader-on-wall-street)

~~~
perl4ever
When did Nasdaq ever have a floor? -AQ stands for "automated quotations".

~~~
pseudolus
When they initially started operations quotations were electronic but trading
was not.

~~~
perl4ever
Because they didn't have trading then, they were just a quotation service?

